
Turn any surface into a keyboard projecting from your smart device - elondiscoveries
https://hypertechx.com/ps/keylesspro/index.php?net=3404
======
RenRav
> _No wires are getting in the way at any time._

The battery lasts only 2 hours... and takes over 3 to charge? You are going to
be permanently charging it, whether using it while charging or just setting it
aside while it charges, you have wires getting in the way.

